
Cable Internet Is IP over MPEG - tambourine_man
https://twitter.com/gravislizard/status/1168940577070747648
======
virtuallynathan
This isn’t really for silly legacy reasons... you might want to send an MPEG2
stream via the DOCSIS side of the cable system. It’s just a header, basically.

------
kayfox
I guess T carrier lines are better with 192 bits per frame.

